# Wireless N 300mbps Possible Interference?



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just asked by the Cable Company (Time Warner) To set my Wireless N router to "up to 145mbps" Cause I'm causing Interference Issues with 3 of my Neighbors Wireless Networks I currently have it set to "up to 300mbps" 

Is that even possible? I live like 250 feet away from the closest Neighbor with a Wireless Router

My Router is the Netgear WNR2000, The Cable/Internet guy claims Neighbors 1 block away have Full bars indicated to my Network (security enabled of course) 

I don't even have full bars upstairs in my own House...How can a PC 25x the distance have better signal?

I told him NO! BTW. Without it being enabled to "up to 300mbps" Netflix and Hulu can be choppy on my Daughters pc 

As I see it either the routers that Time Warner uses are Junk or The technician is not intelligent enough to do his Job...


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe you are downloading and uploading quite a bit and causing some network congestion on your HUB (Which your neighbors are also connected to). In that case, maybe they are just trying to get you to cap your upload limit to free up some resources for everyone else.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 3, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> As I see it either the routers that Time Warner uses are Junk or The technician is not intelligent enough to do his Job...


Oh so very true

download net stumbler run it
http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/
Find out what channels your neighbors are using switch to an unpopulated channel.

Change your SSID to something unique and not personal, dont use something like netgearxxxxx or the johnson household
Enable WMM and use WPA/WPA2 for best performance. Most techs still use WEP for compatibility, this is bad anyone with google and a decent wireless card can crack WEP in 20 min or less

check for firmware updates for ur draft n devices if u have any anything with draft 1.2 will eventually have a firmware update to support full wireless N
300mbs is going to be a best case scenario ie sitting 5 ft away from the router.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> As I see it either the routers that Time Warner uses are Junk or The technician is not intelligent enough to do his Job...



Both.


----------

